# Anyone hunting Pheasant at Dillion?



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Curious if anyone was having some luck on the release birds at Dillon State park. I was thinking about taking my dog over there on Sunday but also debating Delaware SP instead. If anyone has had some success I would appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Had good results at Dillon and Delaware, the last time at Dillon was November 17th and got 2. My buddy took his nephew out for the youth season and they did great every time they went. You definately need the dog because there are areas that are real thick!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

boom boom is right, really really thick! delaware was hit haaaaaaaard at thanksgiving... were heading down to some crp land near deer creek this weekend.

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=3481&start=0&


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. Will give it a go in a couple weeks.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Any luck at Dillon lately? Thinking about trying tomorrow morning


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Showing my ignorance but what is crp land exactly?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

conservation reserve program


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

that is land that the govn. pays the farmer so much per acre to leave idle....................


----------

